# Labor?!?



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

I posted in September about a doe we got that was possibly prego. About 3pm today she started yelling load strange noises we run out their and she stops and just stares at us. Her vulva is slightly opened nothing oozing out. Her belly has dropped you can see her hip bones now. Ligaments are gone. She don't hold her tail up it just sticks straight out. Looks weird. Do you think she's close. She now eating her hay. Lays down gets back up. She looks miserable


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Can you post pic including udder?


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

I will go out and try to get some. Theirs not much lighting


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

This could last at least 12 hours. Does she look like she is pregnant with triplets?


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm thinking this girl is playing tricks on us today! Her vulva is closed now and not puffy like earlier and she filled back out on her sides. Earlier she looked very hollowed. Is it normal for them to do that?


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

How is she doing? I'm thinking there are twins.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

She acting normal now. Will keep an eye out on her. Hopefully we have kids soon lol. Oh I hope twins!!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Vulva still looks pretty tight.


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

Her plug is gone, is there any discharge yet?


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

No discharge yet


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Still no discharge. She nibbled on her dinner tonight but didn't seem to interested in it. These are pics from today. Her bag is fuller


----------



## arjuna (Oct 24, 2015)

How's it going??


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Still no kids. It's so frustrating one minute I look at her and think oh it's going to be today. The next minute she acts normal again. I do have a question. We have her in a stall with fresh bedding the low tonight is going to be 27 I don't really want to use a heat lamp they scare the cramp out of me. But I worry she will kid and we won't be their and the kids will freeze


----------



## Nullita (Sep 20, 2013)

How long is my goat suppose to be in labor?
She has been moaning since 7:00 this evening and it is 3:00 am now.
Her vulva has been swollen for a week now and her udder is pretty firm. When I went out to check on her at 2, she had some clear drainage . She ate some grain around 6 this evening but very little. She isn't eating anything now.


I have a baby monitor on so I can hear her.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Is she trying to push?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

How much clear discharge? Is it hanging to the ground or just a bit on her vulva?
My concern on her moaning and not eating would be pregnancy toxemia.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

This is streaming discharge approximately 2 hours before kids.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Hm, not always... This is the trickle of discharge 15 before kidding for this doe.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

True, but in case poster is questioning imminent kidding I posted my pics.
Any progress?


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Nullita said:


> How long is my goat suppose to be in labor?
> She has been moaning since 7:00 this evening and it is 3:00 am now.
> Her vulva has been swollen for a week now and her udder is pretty firm. When I went out to check on her at 2, she had some clear drainage . She ate some grain around 6 this evening but very little. She isn't eating anything now.
> 
> I have a baby monitor on so I can hear her.


Terri, how's it going? Any progress?


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

I know not all goats are the same but normally how long after ligaments are gone before they start having kids?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Just depends. Some seem to lose them and gain them again... Is she pushing or seeming to be in distress at all? Is she eating and drinking?


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

No she's not doing anything. She keeps reaching back at her tummy and bites it but that's it


----------



## dudley2015 (Dec 2, 2015)

We just took in some goat last Monday and thought one looked pregnant. When I went out to put the goats away for the night I noticed that the one I thought was pregnant is oozing discharge. This is a picture of her utters and discharge. Thinking she is in labor.


----------



## Nullita (Sep 20, 2013)

Well, Buttercup kept me up All night listening out for her via baby monitor. Her discharge last night was clear but not running down, maybe 1/2 in from opening. I checked on her at 2 am ....nothing new happening.
When she was checked on this morning, she was eating grain and few moans. Saw her agin around 1pm and she was lying down and moaning. I brought some feed out to her and she started to eat. Now she isn't moaning at all annddd no kids!
This is her first delivery so I want to be aware of bad warning signs so I will be ready. I already have a box full of essentials so think I'm mostly prepared. Buttercup is keeping me so stressed out though, I feel like a first time mother, lol.
I assume every goat is different as far as length of labor? What in your opinions are the sure signs?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Some of mine moan when lying down starting about 2 months before they kid. They are just whiny. It's hard to say what truly are signs because every goat is different. Some stream fluid and lie down for hours, some don't. I have one who walks around like nothing is out of the ordinary, then suddenly throws herself down and pushes out kids! The only way I know to watch her is the size and fullness of her udder....


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Any update for either person posting here?


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't think my little doe is ever gonna kid! She's got a nice bag but it's not firm yet. I don't like not having a due date :/ I was really hoping she would kid this week it's really warm for this time of the year. But I'm sure she'll wait till it cools off lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She must be driving you nuts. Not knowing when her due date is makes things harder. Even when we have a due date, they can leave us hanging, doe code of honor. :wallbang::hammer::hug:


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Yes she driving me bunkers!


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I feel for you. I'm in a similar situation with a doe that I bought already bred. I had her ultrasounded & the vet estimated December 1 as her due date. Still waiting. Grrr!!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I can feel for you! Hopefully soon......


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

We didn't have an ultrasound but you can see the kid or kids move around. And feel it or them ). I know she'll have them when we're not expecting it lol. We have a birthing kit ready for when she does decide to pop


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

following!


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Any news??
I hope you're getting more action than I am. My girl apparently wants to stay pregnant forever. Like you, we have no definite dates. However we did have an ultrasound & the vet gave December 1 as her due date. I'm thinking that is incorrect..... ;-)


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

She's acting normal. I'll get a pick when I get off work. This morning at feeding her udder was huge! So hopefully soon. My daughter is hoping she'll hold off till Christmas


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Would be a nice Christmas present. If you still have your sanity by then! ;-)


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Any news?


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm heading to the barn now! I hope she didn't. It got really cold


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Let us know please


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Still no kids! This doe is going to drive me crazy. I'll be gone all day at a wrestling meet My daughters going to keep an eye on her


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh man! She is a stinker


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Yes she is!


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Here's an updated picture. Sorry I was going to post it earlier. Been a busy day wrestling meet 2 loads of hay. Finally able to relax some.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

OK. Obviously she's not getting the message. Cold weather...great opportunity missed (have you had rain as well?). You cater to her needs by staying away for hours during the day and coming home tired...still she waits! It may be time to pull out the big guns which someone else suggested in another thread some time ago:

Grab a couple of suitcases. Empty's fine...she won't know. Conspicuously (so she can see every move you're making) put them in the car and loudly announce that you're getting ready to leave on vacation for _____ days. Can't be reached except in an emergency. Oh...was that the phone ringing? You'll leave after you take this call................

If that doesn't work, she's hopeless. :brickwall::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Cold weather rain some snow tomorrow it's going to warm up some. Lol I will have to try that! 
This is only are second kidding so I'm really nervous but anxious at the same time. Are first time was planned I took a week of vacation so I could be home when she kidded. Sounds crazy I know lol. She was living in are house because the windshield was -30 She had the Doe code for sure. She didn't have an udder and showed know signs of being in labor. We got her when she was 3 months old and of course she was spoiled rutten. She loved to cuddle and be the center of attention at all times. The day she had her kid she sat beside me the whole day cleaning out my boys dressers. I put her in her pen and went to the kids archery tournament I wasn't gone 20 mins and my husband called panicking you need to get home blue jeans is making some awful noises. I rushed home in 10 mins she already had him. 
This doe is driving me nuts because she looks like she could pop but doesnt


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

top_goat said:


> OK. Obviously she's not getting the message. Cold weather...great opportunity missed (have you had rain as well?). You cater to her needs by staying away for hours during the day and coming home tired...still she waits! It may be time to pull out the big guns which someone else suggested in another thread some time ago:
> 
> Grab a couple of suitcases. Empty's fine...she won't know. Conspicuously (so she can see every move you're making) put them in the car and loudly announce that you're getting ready to leave on vacation for _____ days. Can't be reached except in an emergency. Oh...was that the phone ringing? You'll leave after you take this call................
> 
> If that doesn't work, she's hopeless. :brickwall::laugh::laugh:


Hahahaha!!!
Try it; What do you have to lose? It would seem legit with the holiday season to travel, after all. 
I know this goat lady is grounded & missing my family Christmas. :-/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, yep, you have to love the doe code of honor..............not~! 

In that pic, she sure looks like she is saying HaHa, I am going to hold on as long as I can to drive you Loopy. :crazy:


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm gonna try the suitcase thing today and hopefully it works! Everyone is guessing what day it will be.


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

There's a full moon on Christmas... Some people insist that moon phases play a role. If so, you may get those Christmas kids after all.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

That would make my daughter very happy!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Have you tried feeding her enchiladas? Worked for me both times I was pregnant (and my ex definitely feels I'm an old goat!) :laugh:


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm rolling!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Well the suitcase and phone call trick didn't work  I think she's holding those kids hostage! Lol


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Fire up the enchiladas.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is sure being hard headed, LOL.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Yes she is! Her vulva is slightly opened but know signs of contractions. We're suppose to have some severe thunderstorms the next couple of days maybe that will trigger something


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It may. ;-)


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Well the storms didn't work so maybe the full moon. I'm about to give up lol


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

What? No babies yet? She's gonna go tomorrow just when you're getting supper out of the oven!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

She is waiting for you to give up before she will have them.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

I give I give!!!!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Here's hoping for Christmas babies -keep us updated!!


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

I sure will! That would be the best present ever and of course we would have to name them Christmas related


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Merry Christmas Daisy-Mae and everyone else. Is your goat cooperating? I hate to rub it in if she's not but I'm happily reporting that my Whitney is in early labor. 
I may have a very late night but the kids are coming tonight & I'm excited. I so miss little babies!
I hope your girl pops soon!


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas! Of course mines not cooperating lol. She's stubborn as a mule! That's great! So excited for you happy kidding! Now if my girl could get on board!
Keep us updated! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Any Christmas babies????


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Nope nothing! :/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

One healthy girl!  
I ended up going in to look for more because the vet told me there were two kids. The same vet that told me she was due on the first of December! 
I read on here somewhere that most antibiotics don't reach the uterus. I've always given my girls LA-200 after I've gone in. Does that not work & I've been lucky(?!?!) or shall I keep up what I've been doing?
Sorry if I'm hijacking your thread Daisy-Mae! :-(


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the doeling. Just keep doing what you are doing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Congratulations! It's ok I'm glad you're finally gave in lol. I think I need to have a talk with my Dixie lol


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Anything yet??


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Nope is it possible that she's not prego? She looks like it and has a nice udder. We got her on October 8th, when we got her she had the start of an udder she's really bagged up. She has been by herself in a pen beside the others thinking she was going to kid. I'm lost.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Any updated pics you can share?


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

I will get some tomorrow


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Was she running with the buck when you bought her on Oct. 8th?

Some does have a bit of a residual bag from previous kiddings so perhaps she was not long bred when you bought her.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh wait, in your first post you mentioned that you posted in September about this does - did you get her in Sept. or Oct.?


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

How frustrating. 
Anything is possible with goats. And just when you think you have them figured out, they throw a curve ball. 
I hope she's bred.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

I just replied to my old post lol 
I thought we got her in September but I looked at the calendar to see how many days we've had her and we got on October 8th. She was with 3 bucks. Here's a picture a couple days after bringing her home


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Well scratch that my calendars off I'm guessing i put her down a week under when we got her. My original post is from the 4th and we had her a couple days before I posted. Ugg I'm so unorganized with this goat


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Well, maybe next year, rofl!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Do you have any plans Cyrus's just like that one, that were taken recently?


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

I can't get any pics like that one anymore. She knows what I'm doing and keeps running from me lol. My daughter left for the evening but Tomorrow I'll have her hold her for me to get a better oicture


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Geez no idea what auto correct was trying to say there^ lol


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Lol I think I got what you was trying to say


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Update here is a resent pic






. She looks like she's gonna pop


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

She is so cute, looks like you wont have to much longer


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, getting closer.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She sure does look close


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

I really hope so this doe has been driving me bonkers!


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

So my girl is sunken in really bad you can see her tail bone. Her belly looks like it's dragging the ground is that normal? She don't seem to be in any distressed she ate her supper fine.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, the kids dropped... Very soon now.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Woohoo! Looks like I'll be doing hour checks tonight


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm so excited for you!! I myself am STILL waiting on four girls! I hope she has then and all goes amazing!!


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm a nervous human goat mom lol . We've got a kit ready to go Thank you I hope it goes smoothly too. Hopefully your will kid soon!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww I hope she goes tonight and doesn't keep you waiting!


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Me too!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Soooo any bambinos???


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

No nothing yet  she is pawing at the ground a lot


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That's a good sign of very early labor.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

I sure hope so! I'm hoping she'll kid before tomorrow night. It's raining today tonight's suppose to switch to snow then tomorrow night the temps are suppose to drop really low.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Same here in indiana. It would be great if my does had their kids today but they will spite me and Monday high is 21 low of 0


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

AGHHHH - thinking of you so much - you aren't far from me. Looks like Wed and thursday are going to be cold! Hope she goes now in the warmer weather, even though it is rain!:hugs:


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Yeah and heat lamps scare the crap out of me!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Anything??


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Still nothing. She doesn't show any signs of active labor. We took her for a walk today. Hoping that might move thing along


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Just came in from the barn. She's acting really weird. Peeing a lot but not much is coming out. Then she laid down on her side and was pulling at her nipple. She was also doing this weird stretching. She would put her front legs up on the gate and stretch her head almost to her back


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She removed her teat plug, sound like she's positioning the kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is she pushing at all? 

If you think she is in trouble, can you check to see if she is open? She may be laboring or in pre- labor.

If you don't know what to do, get a vet or a goat breeder you may know with kidding knowledge to check on her.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Any news?


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

She's not pushing yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can you still feel her ligs?


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Need help what's the fastest way to bring temp up. She had 2 I came in went back an hour later ones doing ok. The other one the temp says low


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

A blow dryer on low, a heating pad, a heat light, give vitamin B orally to improve brain function.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

I think she's trying to have another one. She's pawing then laying down


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yaaaaay!!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I just checked specifically to see if there was any news!! Congrats!! Oh and don't forget pictures once the crazy settles down! ️


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

I guess she was just trying to expel the placenta We are proud to announce a buck and doe.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

OH My Goodness - They are adorable!!! Congratulations! Let us know what you name them.:applaud:


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

LOOOOOVE!!! They are gorgeous!! Congrats again


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you! They walk funny on the hoofs. Is that from Needing some selium? I know I miss spelled it


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

The little boy is the light one his name is Bentley the girl is named Georgia Kay


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Yippee!!!! Congratulations!! 
What a happy relief to have them finally here. 
You can give them each a half cc of Bo-Se and their legs should strengthen right up. 
Congrats again!


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

thank you! I'll go to the vet today and get some


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If they are Pygmy or Nigerian, give them 1/4cc BoSe. Very cute!


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats. They are adorable. 

Make sure they get colostrum and learn how to nurse and that momma's milk is coming out OK.

Dip their umbilical cords in iodine.

Yep, a little Bo-se will straighten them out. You can brace the weak area's of their legs, that will help them get stronger quicker.

How is the kid who was sub temp now?


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

She is doing really good. We have them and mom in the house were gonna have to put a heat lamp in the barn today then they'll go back out. We dipped their umbilical cords right after birth then again this morning. I've got a call into the vet about getting the Bo-se still waiting to hear back from them. 
They've been nursing really good nice full round bellies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome to hear, good work.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Just got back from the vet. They had to order the Bo-se said it will be in tomorrow or Wednesday. I called a friend she might have some I really don't want to wait that long. I did get the wormer so when I got home I gave her the wormer and some probiotics. Mom and kids are doing pretty good


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

I got some bo-so and b12 the syringes I have say ML how much of that would I give them


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

1/4 ml. mls and ccs are the same thing...


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Lol ok thank you


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

One more question. Do I give both of them sub Q?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, preferably on opposite sides of the body.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks again!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice. Glad you have some B0-Se. And a bottle on the way. It is good to have in stock when needed.


----------

